# Red Thread Treatment



## George1962 (5 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum, just had a quick question i needed some advice on.

How long after application of a fungicide to treat red thread can my lawn be watered and will watering it too soon after application cause problems?


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

My Red Thread New England lawn experience was that application of fertilizer had immediate effect on elimination of the disease.


----------

